

RockYou Joins The No Scams Parade. But What’s Facebook Up To? - manish
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/02/rockyou-joins-the-no-scams-parade-but-whats-facebook-up-to/

======
SwellJoe
That was not a very convincing mea culpa on the part of the RockYou
folks...looked more like an ad than an admission of past wrongdoing or sincere
desire to do right.

